# Veto Lake



## RangerBass22 (May 12, 2011)

New to this site and what a gem it is! Stumbled upon randomly and have been browsing for over an hour. I live 15 mins away from Veto Lake and I fish it religiously. The state has let it get pretty poor in the last couple of years. I've caught some big cats out of the dam and can catch about 20-30 crappie/bluegill in a day all really small. The bass there are few and far between and I haven't caught any gems there ever. Where have you had luck for bass at veto? I live in Belpre Ohio and I am always looking for better spots to bass fish. The best spot for me right now is a church pond. I'll catch 3-4 bass in an hour but they seem to never be above the 2 lb limit. For those who live close to Belpre I downloaded a fishing app for my phone and it has some spots I have never heard of. I'll list a few and if you know anything about them please share! Also any suggestions of great places to catch bass remotely close to Belpre. I do have a boat so that wont be a problem.

Fish Spots I have never heard of but my app shows.

New Slag Tailings pond
Wagner Pond
Goodfellows Park Lake
Cyanamid Corporation Pond
Porter Pond
Buck Lake
Comstock Pond

I ship out for the Army in 3 weeks so I hope to land some nice bass before I head out to Ft. Benning GA. Any info will help and great site!

Thanks


----------



## troop231 (May 12, 2011)

RangerBass22 said:


> New to this site and what a gem it is! Stumbled upon randomly and have been browsing for over an hour. I live 15 mins away from Veto Lake and I fish it religiously. The state has let it get pretty poor in the last couple of years. I've caught some big cats out of the dam and can catch about 20-30 crappie/bluegill in a day all really small. The bass there are few and far between and I haven't caught any gems there ever. Where have you had luck for bass at veto? I live in Belpre Ohio and I am always looking for better spots to bass fish. The best spot for me right now is a church pond. I'll catch 3-4 bass in an hour but they seem to never be above the 2 lb limit. For those who live close to Belpre I downloaded a fishing app for my phone and it has some spots I have never heard of. I'll list a few and if you know anything about them please share! Also any suggestions of great places to catch bass remotely close to Belpre. I do have a boat so that wont be a problem.
> 
> Fish Spots I have never heard of but my app shows.
> 
> ...



Small world! I'm also in P-burg and shipping out for the the Air Force in 4 weeks! I'm going to recommend the AEP Strip Mines (ReCreation Land) up near McConnelsville. That place seems to be the best fishing around here that I've ever seen. Caught a 5lb bass there last year near Reinersville.

http://www.aep.com/environmental/recreation/recland/


----------



## mattbb (May 28, 2011)

grew up within walking distance of Veto Lake and yet I've never fished there. whats wrong with me?


----------

